# Autocruise step



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi everybody

We have an Autocruise Stardream and we have a problem with the black 'rubber' covering on our external step.

During this last cold spell and last years cold spell the step covering has swollen and froze so that when we set off it couldn't be retracted.

Now we have a bit milder weather the covering has reverted to normal and everything is ok. On examining it the cover has a tiny pinhole in which must have allowed water in and consequently when it turned really cold it has frozen and swelled.

We can use the step at the moment but I wondered 

1. Has anyone else had this problem?

2. Does anyone know if you can get a replacement rubber tread without having to replace the whole step?

I put great faith in this forum as everytime I ask a question I have been very lucky in always getting helpful information I hope someone can help on this occasion.

Regards

Lindybell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lindy

A shot in the dark, but Fiamma do a sort of thin doormat thingy which wraps around the step and is held on underneath with strong spring hooks.

We got ours because our (then) puppy kept slipping on the aluminium step and was developing a fear of it. Have left it on because it also helps prevent Mrs Zeb from nosediving . . . well, usually!! 8O 8O

Don't know if it will be any good for you. It's called "Clean Step" >> here << Scroll down to find it.

Dave


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-509373.html#509373 This is a link where another member was asking. On my step which is the same there is a contact N0 which I am sorry to say I cannot read. :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Or of course you could just use some sealant to stop this happening again. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

Thnaks everyone for the suggestions. The fiamma clean step looks a good possibility.

We had thought about sealant but the rubber has stretched a bit and is quite bumpy so just thought finding a replacement might be best.

Thanks again

Lindybell


----------

